# Kate PL82T



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello all. This is my first post so please be gentle with me...!

I've been investigating machines and have settled on a short list of three. Only one is an integrated bean-to-cup model and it's the Lelit PL82T (Kate).

I wondered if any of you owned one or could give me your thoughts/opinions? I've heard some negative things about integrated grinders, but a high quality 'one stop shop' appeals massively (plus there is no way my wife would allow a grinder along with bigger AKA 'expensive' machine in the kitchen...!)

Eager to hear you thoughts, so over to you!

(and thank you!)

Edit: budget £750-£1,000. Espresso 75%/Cappuccino 25%. Counter real estate = approx. 30cm².


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey, welcome!

think about upgrading: one day you might want to upgrade the machine, or the grinder... but with your setup, you are stuck. Lots of people here who started off with a Sage Barista Express find themselves upgrading the grinder at one point.

it looks like it's a Lelit Victoria combined with a William grinder.

I have to say, the Victoria is a machine I've been researching into recently. What's your budget? Requirements? Space constraints? Usage patterns? Are you open to suggestions?

welcome to the forum.


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you! I have updated/edited my post to give more information. Totally open to other ideas/suggestions. The main issue is I don't think I'm quite ready for a stand-alone machine AND grinder at the moment. My wife certainly is not!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

csgcecchi said:


> Thank you! I have updated/edited my post to give more information. Totally open to other ideas/suggestions. The main issue is I don't think I'm quite ready for a stand-alone machine AND grinder at the moment. My wife certainly is not!


 How many coffees a day? How many coffees per session? (I.e.: in one go).


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

3-4? A couple of cappuccini In the morning then single shot after lunch and dinner.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

csgcecchi said:


> 3-4? A couple of cappuccini In the morning then single shot after lunch and dinner.


 Right. Similar to me then.

now... 30cm2 is not a lot. The Kate is 33cm wide, x 27cm long... that is 891cm2. Do you mean 30cm by 30cm?


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

Duh. Yes of course: 30cm x 30cm give or take.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The grinder in this machine is Lelit Fred 38mm conic aka Iberital MC2, Ascaso I2 mini etc


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

csgcecchi said:


> Duh. Yes of course: 30cm x 30cm give or take.


 One more question: are you sure SBDU is what you want? I.e: you make coffee, and then bring the boiler to steam temp, and then cool down The boiler again. Unlike dual boilers or heat exchangers where it's readily available at all times, independently. 
But agree, for the money and space, you are somewhat limited. I would, personally, re-consider the machine as I don't think it's a great idea to have them both combined.


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

csgcecchi said:


> (ignore: duplicate post)
> 
> Hello all. This is my first post so please be gentle with me...!
> 
> ...


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

csgcecchi said:


> (ignore duplicate post)
> 
> Hello all. This is my first post so please be gentle with me...!
> 
> ...


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> One more question: are you sure SBDU is what you want? I.e: you make coffee, and then bring the boiler to steam temp, and then cool down The boiler again. Unlike dual boilers or heat exchangers where it's readily available at all times, independently.
> But agree, for the money and space, you are somewhat limited. I would, personally, re-consider the machine as I don't think it's a great idea to have them both combined.


 Thank you @MediumRoastSteam 👍

I'm not married to a SBDU: do you know of any HX machine can I afford with my £750-£1,000 budget that will have a 30x30cm footprint?

As I've said before it's about what I can get away with having in the kitchen: taking up work surface space with a big expensive machine (in my wife's eyes) AND a coffee grinder is a no-no.

You post is pretty clear: 2 separate machines will end up doing a much better job than a 'hybrid' machine like the Kate?

Thanks again for your interest and help.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Lelit Mara X is close. £950 heat exchanger, excellent reviews.

width x depth x height: 22cm x 41cm x 35cm

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/lelit-marax-espresso-machine.html


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I pretty much have the same problem @csgcecchi - What I ended up doing is this:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51813-new-home-for-machine-and-grinder/?do=embed

The trolley is 40cm deep by 58cm wide. It's made of bamboo and a granite top. I paid £58 from Robert Dias. Bargain.

The MaraX is a rather compact HX machine, or the Lelit Elizabeth. In fact, Lelit (as you probably know) make rather compact machines. However, they are on the thick top end of your budget (approx. £1k).

An Eureka Mignon is an option too for £300 or thereabouts.

The advice I give you here is that, you might start on an SBDU + grinder... But then you'll always be wondering "what if I could upgrade the grinder" or the machine. The best thing I can suggest is work out what you need, and, if it means you'd spend an extra few hundred to start with, save it but buy what you want. It will save you money on the long run, trust me.

Also, going second hand, for the right equipment, can take you that hassle away, as you can pretty much sell it again for the same price you paid after a few years (ie.: you won't waste money on depreciation).

Hope that helps, and hopefully this illustrates that it's damn hard to fit a grinder and a machine in a 900cm2 area! 😂


----------



## csgcecchi (Jul 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I pretty much have the same problem @csgcecchi - What I ended up doing is this:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51813-new-home-for-machine-and-grinder/?do=embed
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much @MediumRoastSteam - would you recommend scouring the boards in the 'for sale' section of this venerable forum? With my limited knowledge I am (I think understandably) reluctant to go the eBay route. Many thanks once again for your help & guidance. You set-up looks great btw: very jealous!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

csgcecchi said:


> Thanks so much @MediumRoastSteam - would you recommend scouring the boards in the 'for sale' section of this venerable forum? With my limited knowledge I am (I think understandably) reluctant to go the eBay route. Many thanks once again for your help & guidance. You set-up looks great btw: very jealous!


 I think it's definitely worthwhile keeping an eye out in the FS boards. You just missed out on a lovely La Pavoni 🙂.

Also, when you figure out what you want, you can always put a post in the "Wanted" boards. You never know!


----------

